# Solvexio Mobile App - Updated to 1.1



## Solvador Cubi (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi everybody, 

I just released a new version of my Andriod app, Solvexio - The Great Puzzle Defuddler!

The majority of the app is still a walkthrough tutorial of a beginners method for the 3x3, but the exciting new feature is a timer.
It's a simple one, but was designed to mimic using a stack mat, but useful for on the go.
It also has DNF, +2, last and best Ao5, Ao12, and Ao50

I also added 2 more one-page quick-refernce guides: one for the 2x2x3 tower cuboid and another for the void cube.

This website has info and links to download it: http://solvexio.cf
Also, the Amazon Underground version is free!


Please let me know what you think and I'm open to suggestions for new features.


thanks,
Solvador Cubi


----------

